# Pics of my bike



## vol245 (Jan 20, 2002)

Here are some pictures of my bike in the assembly process. It is now painted, but not together. I should have it sometime this week.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

Very nice head tube lugs. Whose are they? Who is building your bike?


----------



## vol245 (Jan 20, 2002)

DaveT said:


> Very nice head tube lugs. Whose are they? Who is building your bike?


I'm not sure who makes the lugs. They come from England and are stamped lugs. The builder is Omar Khiel of Oasis Custom Cycles in Glendale, Az.


----------



## sorebut (Nov 21, 2001)

vol245 said:


> Here are some pictures of my bike in the assembly process. It is now painted, but not together. I should have it sometime this week.


 WOW! how exciting! please post pictures of the painted bike.. I also am waiting for my bike to be done..


----------



## vol245 (Jan 20, 2002)

I picked it up today. Unfortunately my digital camera is not behaving so these are all the pics I could get.


----------



## vol245 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Rode with a friend today*

The friend I road with bought my previous road bike from me which is a 2001 Litespeed Tuscany with Campy Chorus (53/39 13-26 10 speed) and Campy Proton wheels. 

The new bikes specs are:
Custom steel frame and threaded steel fork
Cinelli bar
Performance Forte quill stem
Mavic open pro wheels - 32 spoke
Campy Centaur triple (53/42/30 12-25)
Phil Wood bottom bracket
Michelin Pro tires

We did a 45 mile ride today and swapped bikes at one point around 20 miles out. I really wanted to try the Litespeed again as I felt kind of stupid for selling it. My friend and I are almost exactly the same size. So immediately after getting on the Litespeed I noticed it seemed harder to make it go fast. I commented to him about it and he said my new bike was very smooth and all you had to do was think about going faster and you were, so he felt the same way. I noticed the Litespeed, which has a Reynolds Ouzo Pro fork deadens the road feel, but has a very nice ride quality. The steel bike also has a great ride quality. After a couple miles we switched back and I was more than happy to get my new steel bike under me again. I have no regrets about selling it any more.

I hope to get a few more detailed pictures of the bike, but am trying to figure out which digital camera too buy.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

that's a beautiful bike. it's great to see relatively obscure builders making great bikes. i've never heard of Oasis. nice paint too.


----------



## vol245 (Jan 20, 2002)

moschika said:


> that's a beautiful bike. it's great to see relatively obscure builders making great bikes. i've never heard of Oasis. nice paint too.


Thank you. Over 500 views and hardly any comments.

Here are some more detailed pics. I bought a Canon PowerShot S410 last week. Some of the pics show dirt and I can't see it except in the pic.


----------



## tube_ee (Aug 25, 2003)

That's stunning work. A thing of beauty and grace. Nice bike, bro.

--Shannon, waiting for his Rivendell in
San Diego, CA


----------



## vol245 (Jan 20, 2002)

I don't know how I forgot this one. I had a choice of a clamp-on front derailleur with a shim or a braze-on. Campy doesn't make a triple derailleur for standard size tubing. They make the double, but not the triple. I decided to go with the braze-on and think it looks great.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

Very nice! I've never heard of the brand either, but that looks like some very good work. Nice colour and detailing in the paint. Kudos for spec'ing it with silver parts, too....it really works on that bike!


----------



## vol245 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Thanks*



GirchyGirchy said:


> Very nice! I've never heard of the brand either, but that looks like some very good work. Nice colour and detailing in the paint. Kudos for spec'ing it with silver parts, too....it really works on that bike!


When he got the parts in to build it there was a black handlebar. I couldn't deal with looking at that and had it changed. I just got a new Brooks Swift saddle in honey that looks great. I just took it out for a 30 mile ride and it wasn't too painful.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

Very nice! Long live lugged steel frames and quill stems!


----------

